# Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich



## Mifri (7. Mai 2009)

Moin

Schon vor ca. 1,5 Jahren hegte sich bei mir (Mirco 34 Jahre) der Wunsch nach einem Gartenteich. Damals waren jedoch noch einige andere Aussenarbeiten wie Auffahrt und Carport noch nicht abgeschlossen und die finanziellen Mittel waren erschöpft. 

Anstelle des Teiches sollte also dieses Jahr erst einmal ein Wasserspiel inkl. einer Pflanzbeeterweiterung her. Am Montag begann dann der Rasenabstich, wobei sich dann am Abend herrausstellte: Naja, hier könnte doch auch eine 1m3 Teichschale gut hineinpassen. Im laufe des Abends (Geburtstagsfeier beim Nachbarn) und nach einigen Bieren und Jägermeistern wurde dann aus der 1m3 Badewanne ein Folienteich von ca. 4m3. 
Später wurde dann der Aktuelle NG-Katalog, diverse Bücher/Zeitschriften und ein vor ca. einem Jahr erststelltes Angebot herausgekramt. 
Zuerst wurden dann die Teich-komplettangebote von NG begutachtet und mit der geplanten Position im Garten verglichen. Teich 1 sollte es werden (also 4m3). 

Am Dienstag wurde dann erst einmal der Rasenabstich erweitert und anschließend mal wieder mit NG Kontakt aufgenommen. 
Fazit: Scheinbar passt ein Standardteich wohl doch nicht und ich glaube er ist zu klein. Also wieder Umdenken. Arbeitmappe Teichbau bestellen, Rasenabstich vergrößern, Teichkontur festlegen, Höhenprofile festlegen, Grube ausheben und Folienbedarf vermessen.

Gestern habe ich dann die Teichkontur festgelegt, wobei diese schon wieder überholt ist. Das wird heute oder morgen noch verändert (etwas größer halt)
Da Mann ja bekanntlich nicht abwarten kann, bis vielleicht nächste Woche der Minibagger eintrifft, wurde schon mal etwas gebuddelt. Problem ist im Moment aber wohl eher der Aushub( ist ja nichts neues oder?). Mal sehen, wo ich den zwischenlagern kann, bis dieser dann abgefahren wird.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Baustelle. Wie gesagt, wird die Kontur noch etwas verändert. Aus der T-Kontur wird dann ein L.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Servus Mirco

Gefällt mir 

Was soll es den für eine Teichart werden ?

Zierteich mit Fischen 
Naturteich ohne Fische und Technik 
Koiteich

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Würde den Abstand zur Hecke (__ Hainbuche ?) vergrößern, denn diese wird noch in der Breite zulegen und dann wirds mit dem Schneiden eng .

Der Baum im Vordergrund auf Bild #1 macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen. Wegen dem Laub im Herbst. 
Wie ist den die Hauptwindrichtung ?

Schaut sehr nach lehmhaltiger Erde aus, nicht alles abfahren, brauchst noch als Pflanzsubstrat im Teich .
Schon mal über einen kleinen Bachlauf nachgedacht ?
Dort brauchst dann auch noch ein bisserl Erde, wegen dem Gefälle.

Bin schon sehr auf deine Fortschritte gespannt und freue mich schon auf deine mit Fotos angereicherte Dokumentation


----------



## Mifri (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Soll ein Naturteich werden. Das Problem mit der Hecke ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen und deshalb wird die Kontur noch etwas in das Grundstück hinein verschoben. So ca. 30cm. Der Uferwall an der Hecke erhält dann Natursteintrittplatten oder etwas ähnliches, damit man noch die Hecke bearbeiten kann. Der Apfelbaum muss dort erst einmal bleiben. Allein wegen der Hecke wird Laub im Herbst bzw. Frühling sowieso ein Problem denke ich, aber ich glaube, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesen Problem bin.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hi Mirco,

auch mir ist das mit der Hecke aufgefallen.
Ganz schön mutig,dachte ich mir 
Mach den Abstand noch etwas größer. (ca. 1m )
Ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Zwischen Bach und Hecke hab ich grad mal 50cm.
Es ist ein übler Balanceakt mit der Heckenschere.
Meist stehe ich dann doch wieder im Bachlauf zum Schneiden. 

Die Buchenblätter im Teich seh ich nicht so schlimm.
Sie geben dem wasser eine noble leichte Bronzefärbung und durch die Gerbsäuren bleibt der pH so bei 8, was für einem Naturteich recht gut ist.
Algenprobs hatte ich deswegen noch nie. 

EDIT: die T-Form find ich schön,ich würd sie lassen.


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*



Mifri schrieb:


> Der Uferwall an der Hecke erhält dann Natursteintrittplatten oder etwas ähnliches, damit man noch die Hecke bearbeiten kann.



  und dazwischen Frauenmantel pflanzen.
Der ist so robust,dass man ruhig auch mal drauftreten kann und lockert das Bild auf.
 Bei mir kommen heuer mal Wicken an die Hecke.


----------



## Mifri (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Habe nun den Abstand zur Hecke um ca. 40 cm erweitert. Sind nun ca. 70-80cm. Desweiteren habe ich das T nun zu einen leichten L ausgeformt. Die Wasserfläche dürfte nun ca. 22 m2 betragen. Bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von ca. 40 cm dürften dann so ca. 8,5 bis 9 m3 Volumen herauskommen. Das ist aber der heutige Stand. Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich morgen oder später wieder etwas an der Teichkontur verändern. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, nach der gestrigen Erweiterung sieht die Teichkontur nun wie folgt aus. (gekennzeichnet durch einen schmalen Graben)

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Glück muss der Mensch haben. Soeben ist einer aus unserem Dorf eingetroffen, den ich vor 2 Tagen gebeten habe, meine Erdmüllecke von ca. 5-6 m3 abzutragen. Dort wird dann irgendwann auch einmal ein Beet entstehen. Die Gunst der Stunde wurde natürlich gleich genutzt und nachher wird er mir auch noch den Teich ausheben und die Stufen grob einarbeiten. Bis ca. 60 cm Tiefe kann er dann werkel. Den Rest mache ich selber, weil dort leider bei uns die Schmutz- und Regenwasserleitungen in ca. 90 cm Tiefe verlaufen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Wie gesagt, vorgestern war jemand mit einem Greifer bei mir. Zumindest konnten so ca. 5-6m3 abgetragen werden. Danach war Handarbeit angesagt. Die Tiefenstufen habe ich dann vorgestern und gestern in Angriff genommen. Gestern habe ich dann auch angefangen, den Uferwall herzustellen. Heute kommen dann noch so ca. 5m Uferwall hinzu. Den Rest mache ich dann morgen. Anschließend werden die Tiefenstufen noch einmal angeglichen, weil ich beim Festlegen der Uferwallhöhe im hinteren Bereich einen Versatz von ca. 6cm hatte.

Wenn diese Arbeiten erledigt sind, wird der Folienbedarf ausgemessen und mal wieder mit NG Kontakt aufgenommen.

Welche Folienstärke habt Ihr eigentlich so verbaut? 1mm oder 1,4mm? 

Anbei mal wieder ein paar Bilder.

Bild1: Das Caos nach dem Greifereinsatz
Bild2: Nach ca. 3 Std. Handarbeit lässt sich schon ein Teich erahnen
Bild3: Ein sehr seltender Anblick >> Frau mit Schaufel
Bild4: Der Uferwall entsteht 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Der Unterschied zwischen erstem und zweiten Bild ist ja wirklich gewaltig. Da hast Du/habt Ihr ordentlich geschafft. 

Wie groß und tief ist der tiefste Bereich denn nun geworden? 
Je nach Wohngegend muss man in harten Wintern auch mal mit 20cm und mehr Eisdicke rechnen, sodass das Teichvolumen bei flach angelegten Teichen erheblich schrumpft. 
Manche Wasserfrösche und kleine Erdkröten sind anscheinend der Meinung, im Teich überwintern zu können und sterben, wenn der Winter zu lange dauert und der Sauerstoffgehalt zu niedrig wird.... 

Wir haben in beiden Teichen 1mm schwarze PVC-Folie verbaut. 

Ich würde auf der Ufermatte keinen Frauenmantel setzen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er dauernass stehen möchte. Außerdem scheint der sich gerne auszusamen. Unterdessen kann ich von invasiven Arten im Ufergrabenbereich nur abraten.
Bei mir sind innerhalb von 11 Monaten aus 3 Igelkolbenpflanzen z.B. >30 geworden, die marodierend durch den Ufergraben wachsen wollten. :crazy
Erst wollte ich ihn ganz rauswerfen, dann habe ich ihn erstmal auf ein Fleckchen reduziert. Auch __ Bachminze habe ich schon noch wenigen Monaten wieder aus dem Ufergraben genommen. Die Ausläufer..... 
Durch die nahrhafte Erde wächst im Ufergraben alles viel schneller und stärker als im Teich. Außerdem erwärmt sich das flache Wasser natürlich viel eher.


----------



## Mifri (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Also der tiefste Bereich ist nun gemessen von Oberkannte Uferwall genau 1m. Abzüglich ca. 5 cm Wasserstand und Vlies, Folie und Substrat, werden es dann wohl so ca. 85 cm werden. 

In Bezug auf Bepflanzung werde ich auf die Sortimente von NG zurückgreifen. Ich denke als Pflanzenleie wird es wohl die beste Lösung sein.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, nachdem ich heute Vormittag mit meinem Drahtesel die üblichen 41 km um das Steinhuder Meer zurückgelegt hatte, ging es wieder an den Uferwall. Von den 24m sind nun 23m hergestellt. Den Durchgang brauche ich noch, um die Pflanztiefen zu korrigieren. Das soll morgen erledigt werden. Anschließend wird die Grube noch vermessen und das Ergebnis dann NG übermittelt.

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja eigentlich auf Technik verzichten, weil Fische nicht geplant sind. Lässt sich das eigentlich problemlos nachrüsten (Filter und Pumpe inkl. Leitungen und welche Komponenten sollte man verwenden bei ca. 8-9m3?)

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, nun noch einige Bilder von gestern. Neben gewaltigen Muskelkater habe ich nun auch noch eine Erkältung bekommen, aber was muss das muss.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Hier mal mein erstellter Folienbedarfsplan, den Ich soeben NG hab zu kommen lassen.


Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das Gemörtelte der Uferwall werden soll?
Wie soll der Teich an der Hecke "an Land gehen"? Ohne Ufergraben? 

Ich sehe dort sonst arge Platzprobleme (bedingt durch die Höhendifferenz), oder die Fotos täuschen gewaltig. :?


----------



## Mifri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin Annett

Die Höhendifferenz an der Hecke beträgt ca. 15 cm. Der Abstand zur Hecke lässt noch einen Ufergraben von ca. 25-30cm breite zu. Als Abschluß wird also neben dem Uferwall noch eine Borde mit ca. 5 cm Höhenversatz gesetzt. Der Übergang von Borde zur Hecke dann mit Rindenmulch. Das ganze werde ich wohl heute mal machen und anschließend gibt es dann wieder ein paar Bilder. Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich den Ufergraben dort bepflanzen soll oder nicht. Ich möchte ja auch den Uferwall inkl. Ufermatte mit der Ufermattensaat begrünen. Ich denke, dass dann vom Ufergraben nicht mehr so viel zu sehen sein wird. Ein anderer Punkt wäre auch die Heckenpflege. Wenn ich den Ufergraben mit Kies auffüllen würde (ja entspricht nicht dem NG-Prinzip), könnte man dort wenigstens noch entlanglaufen, um die Hecke zu beschneiden.

Die anderen Bereiche erhalten dann nach Möglichkeit einen mehr oder weniger breiten Ufergraben (von 20cm bis ca. 70/80cm). An der Terrasse habe ich auch so ca. 20cm, die ich entweder mit Kies (dann kann man wenigstens noch etwas Wasser sehen) oder halt mit Pflanzen bestücken kann. Allerdings soll dort auch die Ufermatte bepflanzt werden. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Gestern haben wir die Borde auf der Seite der Hecke gesetzt, die als Abschluß des Ufergrabens dienen soll. Dieser hat nun eine Breite von 25 cm.

Mal eine Frage zur Grube. In einigen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, das die Hänge bzw. Pflanzebenen mit Mörte / Estrich Beton usw. stabilisiert bzw. ausgeglichen wurden. Bei mir bröckelt es auch an einigen Stellen. Setzt sich das ganze nicht, wenn Vlies, Folie und Wasser eingelassen werden, oder muss ich nun auch die Hänge stabilisieren?

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Mal wieder ein kleines Update. Gestern haben wir mal eben unseren Apfelbaum, der auf einigen Bildern zu sehen ist, einen neuen Standort zugewiesen. Somit ergibt sich für später ein schöner Sitzplatz mit Blick auf Teich und Haus. Ebenso wurde auch der kleine Erdhaufen ca. 2 Meter neben dem Apfelbaum zu einem vorläufigen Bauchlauf aufgeschüttet. Mal sehen, wann der dann fortgesetzt wird. Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir noch die entsprechende Arbeitmappe bestellt.

Wenn nun mit der Fertigung der Folie (70,2m2) alles funzt, bekomme ich Vlies und Folie hoffentlich bis Mittwoch geliefert. Dann sollte am Wochenende alles für die Erstbefüllung fertig sein. 

Im Moment kribbelt es mal wieder in Bezug auf Ufergraben. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die äußere Begrenzung schon herstellen soll, oder lieber erst, wenn die Folie verlegt wurde. 

Der Ufergraben soll so ca. 30-50 cm breit und ca. 20 cm tief sein. Ein Folienübermaß von 1m dürfte wohl ausreichen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Sorry falls ich schon damit nerven sollte, aber auf den Bildern sieht man es einfach nicht richtig...

Das der Wasserspiegel im Teich maximal so hoch werden kann, wie die tiefste Stelle der äußersten Kapillarsperre (vermutlich die an der Hecke), ist Dir bewußt?
Durch die Ufermatte zieht es das Wasser in den Graben und der läuft dann eben u.U. über.... 



			
				Mifri schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die äußere Begrenzung schon herstellen soll, oder lieber erst, wenn die Folie verlegt wurde.


Evtl. hilft es Dir:
Wir haben die äußerste Kante schon vor dem Folie einlegen gebaut. Allerdings mit langem Richtscheid + Wasserwaage + Schlauchwasserwaage.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16929/page-3
Es haut super hin.


----------



## Mifri (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Annett

Das mit dem maximalen Wasserspiegel ist mir bewusst. An der Hecke ist die Borde ca. 2 cm tiefer als der Uferwall. Da der Wasserspiegel ja ca. 5 cm unterhalb des Uferwalls sein wird/soll, habe ich dort kein Problem. Ganz nebenbei würde die dort etwas tiefere Borde auch als Überlauf dienen und somit auch verhindern, das Nährstoffhaltiges Wasser in den Teich zurück laufen würde. An der Terrasse, muss ich allerdings zugeben, habe ich wohl eher ein Problem. Dort liegen die gemauerten 9/11 Granitsteine ca. 5 cm Tiefer als der Uferwall. Vielleicht werde ich dort einfach ein Paar schöne Kieselsteine in Beton setzen, um die Folie dort etwas anheben zu können. 

Anbei mal drei Bilder, die den Versatz von ca. 2 cm belegen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, gestern habe ich schon mal begonnen den Abschluß des Ufergrabens gegenüber der Hecke zu mauern. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, weil ich nicht genug Material hatte. Morgen werden dann die restlichen ca.6 m gemacht. Das Höhenproblem an der Terrasse werde ich wohl auch morgen lösen können. Gestern beim Grillen schwirten nach einigen Bieren und Kurzen auf einmal die Ideen durch meinen Kopf.

Mal eine Frage zum Thema Vlies und Folie verlegen. 
Vorletzte Nacht hat es bei uns etwas heftiger geregnet. Folge, na klar, Grube ist näturlich feucht und es stand etwas Wasser am tiefsten Punkt. 
Muss die Grube vor dem Verlegen des Vlies absolut trocken sein und darf es zwischen dem Verlegen von Vlies und Folie auch mal regnen?

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Gestern wieder fleißig Estrich-Beton und Granitsteine verarbeitet. Das Höhenproblem an der Terrasse ist nun Geschichte. Gestern wurden 70m2 Vlies und 26m Ufermatte (U120) geliefert. Folie kommt morgen. Heute wird noch ein Reststück Ufergraben ( ca. 2) fertiggestellt und dann muss ich noch die Pflanzterrassen mit einer mageren Betonmischung modellieren. Es soll ja die nächsten Tage noch trocken bleiben. Mal sehen, wenn alles funzt, wird Morgen das Vlies und spätestens am Freitag die Folie verlegt.

Bilder folgen noch

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

SO, es ist geschafft. Reststück der Borde für den Ufergraben gesetzt. Reststück vom Uferwall gesetzt. Und nach ca. 8 Std. soeben mit dem modellieren fertig geworden. Morgen Mittag gehts dann mit dem Vlies weiter und wenn alles funzt am Donnerstag dann die Folie. War leider eben etwas zu dunkel für ein paar vernünftige Fotos.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Das klingt ja schon ganz gut. 
Wollte gerade nach neuen Fotos fragen. 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Vlies und Folie einlegen. Vlies war bei uns kein Problem. Folie geht, wenn man genug Leute zum Anfassen hat, ganz flott. Unsere lag innerhalb von 10 Minuten im Teich. Die Falten muss man eh in Ruhe ordnen, d.h. zu größeren zusammen ziehen.


----------



## Mifri (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, hier nun die versprochenen Bilder. Die Doppelreihe 9/11 Granit, die auf einigen Bildern zu sehen ist, ist die Höhenanpassung an der Terrasse. Die graue Granitreihe wird dann im Ufergraben integriert.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, Vlies ist nun auch verlegt. Hat etwas über 1 Std. gedauert.
Wenn nun heute noch die Folie kommt (Spedition hat es ja zugesagt), dann wird Sie sicherlich noch heute Abend verlegt. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, Folie wurde heute Morgen endlich geliefert. Das Positionieren, abrollen und über die Grube ziehen, war innerhalb von 15 Minuten erledigt. Anschließend wurden dann erst einmal die Falten reduziert und der erste m3 eingelassen. Am Ende werde ich wohl 4-5 etwas gößere Falten nicht verhindern können. Diese werden dann mit der Ufermatte zum Teil abgedeckt.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Der Vorteil bei schlechtem Wetter (hier Gewitterschauer) ist, dass man Zeit hat sich Gedanken über die nächsten Arbeitsschritte zu machen. Zuerst wollte ich die Ufermatte nur bis zur ersten Pflanzebene auslegen. Da es aber ja möglich ist, die Falten mit der Ufermatte abzudecken, habe ich mich nun doch entschlossen, die Ufermatte bis zur zweiten Ebene zu verlegen. Mal sehen, wieviel ich nun noch nachbestellen muss.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Du wirst diese Entscheidung nicht bereuen! 

Bei mir sind die Ufermatten nicht überall verlegt und die Folie sieht einfach bescheiden aus. 
Werde da nochmal nachbessern.... Evtl. mit günstigem Kunstrasen. In der Tiefzone muss er ja kein Wasser ziehen.


----------



## Mifri (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Heute wieder fleißig Substrat (Sand) auf der nächsten Pflanzebene verteilt, den nächsten m3 Wasser eingefüllt und die komplette Ufermatte verarbeitet. Kurz vor Ladenschluß noch schnell 10m Ufermatte bei NG bestellt. Ich hoffe, das ich die Matte dann spätestens am Mittwoch erhalten werde. Bis dahin kann ich dann mal wieder meinen anderen Hobbys nachgehen. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Leider gibt es noch keinen weiteren Baufortschritt, weil ich noch auf die Ufermatte warte. Gestern habe ich mich bei genauer Betrachtung gefragt, warum ich den Teich nicht etwas größer gemacht habe. Nun ja, nun ist es zu zwar zu spät, aber für den Herbst habe ich dann schon das nächste Projekt geplant.

Da eine nachträgliche Vergrößerung aus Kostengründen (neue Folie und Arbeitsaufwand) nicht sinnvoll erscheint, plane ich eine zweiten Teich, der quasi als Filterteich dienen soll. Das NG-Prinzip Filtergraben mit ZST, kann ich wohl nicht realisieren und deshalb habe ich mir mal folgendes ausgedacht.

Der Filterteich soll ähnlich dem NG-Prinzip abgestuft und länglich sein (2x4m) mit Planzebenen auf 20 und 40 cm. Max. Tiefe so ca. 70-80cm. Der Teich soll dann mit einer Pumpe aus dem Hauptteich versorgt werden, und das Wasser dann per Überlauf (oder wegen mir Bachlauf) wieder an den Hauptteich abgeben. Der Wasserspiegel vom Filterteich soll ca. 5 cm über dem des Hauptteiches liegen.

Nun meine Frage: Kann das funzen, oder sollte ich das ganze noch einmal überdenken?

Anbei mal ein aktuelles Bild mit meinen weiteren Vorstellungen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Wenn Du weiterhin keinen Fischbesatz oder nur wenige, kleine Fische planst, kannst Du m.M.n. auf den Filtergraben verzichten. 
Vorausgesetzt, der Teich selbst wird ordentlich bepflanzt, wovon ich ausgehe.


Wie wäre es denn an der Stelle mit einem Moorbeet? Nur mal so als Vorschlag. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=13


----------



## Mifri (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Annett

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich werde natürlich erst einmal den aktuellen Teich fertigstellen. (wenn denn die Ufermatte am Mittwoch endlich geliefert wird und ich die Pflanzen abrufen kann). Anschließend mache ich mir dann mal Gedanken, wie der Filterteich (auch wenn ich Ihn nicht brauchen sollte) aussehen könnte. Ursprünglich wollte ich an der Stelle ja einen Bachlauf haben, aber ein weiterer Teich von ca. 3 m3 in Verbindung mit dem Hauptteich wäre ja auch nicht schlecht.

Den Bericht mit dem Moorbeet habe ich mal eben überflogen. Ist wohl auch ein wenig aufwendig, zumindest in Arika.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Habe ich eben vergessen.

Was kommt eigentlich in den Ufergraben? Nährstoffreiches Zeugs, ist mir klar. Kann ich dafür ganz  normalen Mutterboden nehmen?

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Ist irgendwie etwas nervig, wenn die Arbeit nicht weitergehen kann. Ich hoffe, dass die noch fehlende Ufermatte morgen kommt. Dann kann ich den Teich endlich komplett auffüllen. Ich denke, dass es so ca. 7m3 (ohne Ufergraben) sein werden. Hätte zwar etwas mehr erwartet, aber was solls. Für nächsten Freitag habe ich die Pflanzen bestellt. Somit hat das Substrat (Sand) genug Zeit sich zu setzen. Diesen Freitag werde ich dann ca. 0,7m3 Mutterboden für den Ufergraben holen. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Mutterboden ist goldrichtig. 
Haben wir auch drinnen und die Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt.
Tip nach 1 Jahr mit Graben: setz keinen __ Igelkolben und keine __ Wasserminze in den Ufergraben.....


----------



## Mifri (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Gestern wurde endlich die noch fehlende Ufermatte geliefert. Nachdem die restlichen Meter zugeschnitten im Teich lagen, wurde weiteres Substrat eingebracht. Den Uferwall habe ich dann ebenfalls mit Substrat eingeschlämmt, damit dort später die Ufersaat obtimale Bedingungen erhält.

Gestern lief dann der Wasserhahn bis 23:00 und heute Morgen nochmals etwas über eine Stunde. Insgesamt sind jetzt 8,3 m3 im Teich inkl. Ufergraben. Auf den Bildern kann man sehr schön die Dochtwirkung der Ufermatte erkennen. Das Wasser wurde weder durch Regen noch durch den __ Wasserschlauch dort eingebracht.

Morgen wird der Ufergraben dann noch mit Mutterboden aufgefüllt. Nächste Woche Donnerstag o. Freitag erfolgt dann die Pflanzenlieferung.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Ob das so ideal war, den Ufergraben mit Wasser volllaufen zu lassen? 

Das gibt beim Einfüllen des Mutterbodens sicher eine ordentliche Schweinerei. Passt vor allem auf, dass Euch dabei kein schmutziges Wasser in den Teich schwappt.


----------



## Mifri (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Annett

 Nein, war wirklich keine gute Idee, den Teich inkl. Ufergraben so voll laufen zu lassen. Ich musste heute immer wechselseitig ein wenig Mutterboden einbringen und immer wieder Wasser abschöpfen. Allerdings konnte ich das Wasser prima für unsere Blumen und sonstige Stäucher inkl. Hecke verwenden.

Der Ufergraben ist nun fast bis zum Rand voll mit Pampe (Mutterboden + Wasser halt).

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Anbei noch einige Bilder vom derzeitigen Bauzustand. Habe eben noch grob die Folie abgeschnitten. Die Feinarbeiten erfolgen dann etwas später.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Guten Morgen

Heute wird die Folie und das Vlies zurechtgeschnitten und der Teichhintergrund (Teichumfeld) erhält einige Pflanzen, damit es nicht so langweilig ausschaut. Nach und nach kommen natürlich noch weitere hinzu.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## silla (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

hallo mirco,

ich finde die dokumentation über deinen teichbau sehr gelungen. es ist immer wieder spannend wie es weitergeht und durch die bilder meint man direkt dabei zu sein.
bin schon sehr gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist.

gruß
silla


----------



## Mifri (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

@Silla 

Ich denke eben, dass viele Bilder anstatt Text den Betrachter besser ein Bild davon geben, wie ein Teich gebaut werden kann. Ob dadurch nun alles fehlerfrei läuft kann man ja nie sagen, aber dafür gibt es ja hier im Forum ausreichend wachsame Augen, die dann bei Bedarf einschreiten.

Gestern haben wir uns mal ein wenig um das Teichumfeld gekümmert, ist allerdings noch nicht fertig. Vielleicht folgen heute noch weitere Pflanzen.

Auf den Bildern ist nun der Übergang zur Terrasse zu erkennen. Dort habe ich gestern noch Vlies und Folie abgeschnitten. Heute folgt dann die gegenüberliegende Seite.

Gestern Abend ist mir die erste Algenblüte aufgefallen. Es hat sich ein leicht grünlicher Schimmer auf der Wasseroberfläche gebildet. Naja, ist ja ganz normal. Mal sehen, wie es sich dann irgendwann mit den Teichpflanzen einpendelt (wenn Sie denn am Donnerstag geliefert werden).

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, heute Morgen wurden noch ein paar Pflanzen für den Teichhintergrund gekauft. Das Vlies und die Folie wurden nun auch auf Ihr endgültiges Maß geschnitten. Nun fehlen nur noch die  Teichpflanzen. Die Algen scheinen sich sehr wohl zu fühlen. Naja, Sie haben ja auch noch keine Feinde. Ich hoffe, das die grüne Trübung irgendwann wieder verschwindet bzw. weniger wird.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## fischpapa (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mifri,
die Form gefällt mir sehr gut , aber nurmax 80 tief? Was wenn einmal doch Fische rein sollen ? dann wieder umbauen auf tiefer.
mfg


----------



## Mifri (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Habe heute noch einmal gemessen. Sind nicht 80cm, sondern 95cm Tiefe. Fische sind trotzdem nicht geplant, zumindest werden Sie von uns nicht bewusst eingesetzt. Dafür bekommt meine Frau dann nächstes Jahr einen eigenen Teich, damit Sie dort dann Fische einbringen kann. Ein ca. 25m2 großer Bereich wäre noch verfügbar (was soll ich mit Rasen). 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Servus Mirco

Ja, der liebe Rasen ..... hatten nach dem Ex-Schwimmteichbau auch keinen mehr ..... was für ein Eldorado der Blumen-Rabatte etc. ist dadurch entstanden 
Und ..... Rasenmäher ade .... das war erst eine Freude ..... nie mehr einmal/zweimal die Woche das Ding in Betrieb nehmen zu müssen 

Habt Ihr dann vor die beiden Teich zu verbinden 
Zumindest Filtertechnisch 

Würde aus meiner Sicht Sinn machen 

Warum habt Ihr nicht gleich einen so großen Teich angelegt


----------



## Mifri (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Helmut

Wenn wir nun wirklich nächstes Jahr noch einen zweiten Teich bauen und diesen dann mit den schon vorhandenen verbinden, hätten wir auch einen schönen Bachlauf von ca. 10m. Ich denke, dass wir die beiden Teiche aber nicht verbinden werden. 

Warum nicht größer? Naja, vom Wasserspiel über Techschale zum Folienteich, aber irgendwann war dann finanziell das Limit erreicht. Im nachhinein habe ich mir diese Frage allerdings auch gestellt. Warum in die eine Richtung nicht noch 50-70cm größer mit einer etwas größeren Ausbuchtung Richtung Apfelbaum. Hätte wohl ca. 2-3 m2 mehr Wasservolumen ergeben. 

Naja, ich bin aber trotzdem mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Mal sehen, wie es dann mit Pflanzen ausschaut. Ich denke aber, dass das Ergebnis erst nächstes Jahr zu sehen sein wird.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Servus Mirco



> Warum nicht größer? Naja, vom Wasserspiel über Techschale zum Folienteich, aber irgendwann war dann finanziell das Limit erreicht.


Verstehe ich, stehe selbst vor diesem Dilemma 

Ich habe die Kosten unterschätz, deshalb, Hut ab vor deiner/Eurer Leistung .

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat/Geld, wie es so schön heißt


----------



## Mifri (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin Helmut

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Ich die Kosten etwas unterschätzt habe, aber es liegt noch im Rahmen. Es reicht halt nicht nur ein wenig Vlies, Folie, Substart, Mutterboden und die Teichpflanzen zu betrachten. Es kommen halt noch die anderen Materialien wie Steine, Borden und Beton usw. hinzu, die mal eben bis zu 20% der Gesamtkosten sein können. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Nachdem nun mein DSL-Anschluß wieder einwandfrei funktioniert, kann ich endlich mal wieder ein Update liefern.

Am Donnerstag habe ich die Teichpflanzen erhalten. Hat natürlich bestens zur Wetterlage gepasst (sehr windig bei ca. 10°C und leichter Regen). Für die Pflanzen zwar gut, aber nicht für mich. Naja, nach ca. 4 Stunden waren ca. 80% im bzw. um den Teich verteilt. 

Gestern folgten dann noch die 2 Seerosen und ein paar Pflanzen für den Ufergraben.  Nachmittags wurden dan noch die 20 Pflanzen für das Teichumfeld geliefert. Diese habe ich heute Morgen eingesetzt.

Insgesamt befinden sind nun ca. 150-160 Pflanzen im Teich, Ufergraben und im Teichumfeld. Viele dieser Pflanzen sind recht klein und natürlich noch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, bzw. im Ufergraben und fallen noch nicht auf.

In den nächsten Tagen werden die Tief- und Flachwasserpflanzen noch eine entsprechende Portion Dünger erhalten. Mal sehen, wie ich das dann anstelle, weil ich nicht schon wieder in den Teich steigen möchte.

Anbei mal wieder einigen Bilder.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

und noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Mifri (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Seit gestern nichts neues. Habe heute nur mal die Düngertüten von NG geteilt, damit ich Sie in den nächsten Tagen verteilen kann. Anbei noch ein Foto.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco.

Da hast Du ja jede Menge Pflanzen eingebracht. Alle von NG?

Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert, dass sich die feinen Schwebteilchen absetzen. 

Reine Neugier: Sind das Eure Hottehü's im Hintergrund?


----------



## Mifri (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Annett

Ja, die Pflanzen sind alle von NG. So langsam setzten sich die Schwebeteilchen. Wird auch Zeit, denn ich möchte die Pflanzen endlich mit Dünger versorgen und da hilft es, wenn ich etwas sehen kann.

Die Hottehü´s sind nicht unsere. Unser Pferd steht in einem anderen Stall. Ist aber ganz nett, wenn die mal über die Hecke schauen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (14. Juni 2009)

*Teichbauprojekt Nr. 1 abgeschlossen*

Moin

Nachdem ich gestern nun noch den Sumpfbereich und den Uferwall mit einer Blumensaat versehen habe, bezeichne ich unser Teichbauprojekt 09 als abgeschlossen.

Der Teich hat eine Wasserfläche von ca. 18 m2 und einen rundherum verlaufenen Ufergraben von 25-60cm Breite. Die Abstufungen der Pflanzebenen liegen bei 15-20cm; 30-40cm; und 50-60cm. Die maximale Tiefe beträgt 90cm. 
Das Gesamtvolumen liegt bei ca. 8,3m3. Der Gesamtbestand der Pflanzen im Teich inkl. Ufergraben liegt bei ca. 160 stück. Das Ganze ist aufgeteilt in Zier-, Feutzonen-, Flachwasser-, Tiefwasser- und Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Technik war und ist bisher nicht vorgesehen. Ich verlasse mich dabei auf die Wirkung der Pflanzen. 

Warum nun die Bezeichnung Teichbauprojekt Nr. 1 ?

Naja, nachdem der Teich mit Wasser befüllt war, haben wir uns die Frage gestellt, warum wir den Teich nicht etwas größer gestaltet haben. An dieser Stelle war es aber schon zu spät und sicherlich zu kostspielig alles wieder zu ändern. Wir haben uns also entschieden den Teich wie geplant zu vollenden und spätesten nächstes Jahr unsere Restrasenfläche von ca. 40m2 auch zu überfluten.

Der zweite Teich soll dann ein Volumen von ca. 13-15m3 inkl. Filtertechnik erhalten, weil meine Frau unbedingt Fische haben möchte. Die Planungen laufen schon. 

Wer nun den Bauverlauf des derzeitigen Teichs noch einmal verfolgen möchte kann das bei "Bau eines Teiches"  "Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich" gern tun.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## axel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt Nr. 1 abgeschlossen*

Hallo Mirco

Ist ja richtig Klasse geworden Euer Teich  
Der nächstes Jahr wirds schon alles gut bewachsen sein.
Viele Kleinlebewesen finden sich auch ein.
Du kannst den Teich ja als Pflanzenfilter für Euer zweites Teichbauprojekt nehmen .

Viel Freude beim Beobachten wie sich die Natur entwickelt.

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco,

schön geworden. 

 Ich habe aber den Abschlußbericht mal in die Bau-Doku verschoben, sonst wären beide Threads irgendwie unvollständig. Für Projekt Nr. 2 darfst Du dann einen neuen anfangen.


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

also am coolsten ist ja die kleine gelbe Quietscheente! :smoki


----------



## Mifri (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Danke für die positive Resonanz. Mittlerweile sind auch 4 (noch) kleine __ Shubunkin eingezogen. Ich hoffe, dass die Pflanzen das auch ohne zusätzliche Filtertechnik schaffen. Ich habe zwar schon ein Angebot von NG, aber ich möchte noch warten. Kristallklares Wasser wäre schon super, damit man die Fischis auch mal sehen kann. Bisher habe ich nur einmal einen gesehen. Naja, vielleicht trauen Sie sich noch nicht an die Wasseroberfläche.
Als Ausgleich habe ich mir dann gestern mal 1,5 bis 2,0m lange __ Störe im NG-Tauchpark angesehen. War dort mal für 45 Min. tauchen, um meinen veralteten Tauchschein mal wieder aufzufrischen. Ganz nebenbei habe ich dann noch meine Frau und unsere Nachbarn zum Schnuppertauchen mitgenommen. Für einige war dieser Tauchgang nicht der Letzte.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## T.I. (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco,
wie geht es dem Teich? Haben sich die Schwebteilchen schon abgesetzt? Wachsen die Pflanzen schon an?
Wäre schön, neue, frische Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Mifri (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Also dem Teich gehts gut. Die Sicht ist auch besser geworden und reicht meiner Meinung nach. Ich brauche nicht zwingend den Boden zu sehen, weil dort ja keine Ufermatte verlegt wurde. Mir reicht der grünliche Schimmer der Teichfolie inkl. Unterwasserpflanzen. Die 4 __ Shubunkin sind nun auch immer fleissig auf Nahrungssuche und davon gibt es ja reichlich. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass in so kurzer Zeit so viel Viezeugs im Teich einzieht. Ganz nebenbei haben wir nun auch noch jeden Tag eine Flugshow am Teich. Die Schwalben tanken im Tiefflug immer etwas Wasser auf, um Ihre Nester zu bauen. Vor einigen Tagen hat auch mal eine Taube vom Nachbarhaus einen Zielanflug versucht, aber wohl relativ schnell festgestellt, das die Landefläche zu klein sein wird. Ein Fischreier hat im Vorbeiflug auch schon mal Aufklärung betrieben.

Die Pflanzen haben sich nun scheinbar auch an den neuen Standort angepasst. Die alten Blüten/Blätter sterben nun langsam ab und es entstehen überall neue.

Leider habe ich noch keine Bilder von den Shubunkin. Die flüchten immer, wenn ich Bilder machen will.

Anbei noch einige Bilder inkl. Schwalben beim Tiefflug.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Soeben habe ich zwischen den ganzen Schwalben, die mal wieder Wasser sammeln, folgendes Exemplar (Libelle) entdeckt und natürlich gleich im Bild festgehalten.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

So, nach zwei Wochen mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Die Pflanzen scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.

Letzte Woche habe ich noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen hinzugefügt.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## minimag (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

ich plane gerade einen Teich um die 7 - 10 m³. Einer der schönsten, den ich gesehen habe ist Deiner hier!!
Hast Du eventuell einen Grundrissplan mit den ungefähren Maßen?

Andreas


----------



## Bordersuse (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Genial


----------



## Mifri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Also einen Grundrissplan habe ich nicht. Die Form wurde zum Teil durch die Terasse bestimmt. Beim Ausheben wurde der Teich von der Fläche halt immer größer (nach dem Motto: ein wenig mehr schadet nicht). Im nachhinein hätte ich den Teich noch etwas größer gestalten können.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## HaMaKi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*



Mifri schrieb:


> ...im nachhinein hätte ich den Teich noch etwas größer gestalten können...



 ...hör doch auf

Na gut, diesen Gedanken haben hier glaub ich, schon viele gedacht - ich auch 

Aber nun zum Thema - euer Teich sieht schon prächtig aus. Das Pflanzenwunder ab dem nächsten Frühjahr wird euch begeistern, denke ich


----------



## Mifri (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von heute Morgen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Servus Mirco

Wunderschön 

"sprachlosbin"


----------



## Mifri (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meiner Seerose.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Zur Geburtenkontrolle (kleiner Scherz) haben wir uns mal einen kleinen weißen Hai zugelegt. (allerdings ferngesteuert). Damit kann man super die __ Shubunkin anlocken.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Mal wieder ein kleines Update. Nachdem unsere __ Shubunkin offensichtlich kleine Babies bekommen und wir nun noch zwei Goldorfen eingesetzt haben, habe ich mich entschlossen doch ein wenig Technik zu installieren. Seit einer Woche läuft bei uns nun eine Meßner 4500 eco an einem NG Kleinteich-Filter. Seit gestern wurde das ganze noch durch einen TMC 16 UVC-Klärer ergänzt. Mal sehen, ob die Anlage so funzt. Anbei mal einige Bilder vom Filter ohne TMC 16.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Mal noch ein paar Teichbilder von gestern.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Hallo Mirco,

tolle Dokumentation, meisterlich gebaut und der Teich sieht echt klasse aus und super in den Garten integriert. 

Die Pflanzen sind richtig gut angewachsen. Das mit dem Hai finde ich lustig. Vermutlich brauchst Du den dann nicht mehr, wenn mal die Goldorfen eingezogen sind. In meinem Fischteich habe ich keinen Nachwuchs, vermutlich wegen den Orfis und dem Sonnenbarsch. Bin aber nicht traurig darüber, das ist eben die natürliche Geburtenkontrolle 

Weiter so

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Mifri (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Mal wieder ein Update. Filter läuft nun seit 3 Wochen und der UVC- Klärer seit 2 Wochen. Den Teichgrund kann man schon erkennen. Die Pumpe steht (aus Versehen) auf einem kleinen Podest. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Mensch Mirco, die Pflanzen sind ja schon super angewachsen bei euch. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Mifri (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Moin

Jo, es wuchert geradezu. 

Das Teichumfeld habe ich mit Stauden bepflanzt und zusätzlich eine Staudenuntersaat verwendet. Sieht aber mehr aus wie ein Staudenübersaat, so wie es dort wuchert.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Udo (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vom Wasserspiel zum Folienteich*

Gratulation sieht gut aus


----------

